# What is VID/PID ???



## lykfe

I have resently learned there was such thing as VID and PID..
and...I've been going around to find what VID and PID is..

but I can't find any clear answer to

1)What they are
2)What I can do with them?
3)What do they symbolize...... or how you read them?

Please help me..



hmm.. one of my usb is 

VID = 0x0001, PID = 0x7778

can you tell me what is going on?



Thanks


----------



## gcavan

In respect to what? A google search gives me Pelvic Inflammatory Disease and a Russian television company.

Alright, seriously, in Geekspeak, an acronym in the form (X)ID usually refers to some identifier. Where are you reading these numbers? The values listed look like hex addresses.



> (2)What I can do with them?


A good rule of thumb: If you don't know what it is, leave it alone.


----------



## lykfe

in respect to USB language..


----------



## lykfe

C++ prog i guess?


----------



## makinu1der2

VID = Vendor ID
PID = Product ID

Basically for USB device identification.


----------



## lykfe

what do I do with them?
what do they symbolize?
and what do they mean?


----------



## JimE

You don't do anything with them. That's how the OS identifies the hardware.


----------



## kvrrd

This is a good explanation. 
http://www.voti.nl/docs/usb-pid.html

In addition, the PID can be used by software in the host and client to verify, enable or restrict access through the USB.


----------

